# Amazon: 20-pack of succulents, $32



## user 666 (Apr 22, 2017)

Do you want live plants in your enclosure?

Amazon is now selling a 20-pack of succulents for $32. It's the deal of the day, so act fast.


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Apr 22, 2017)

Thats a good deal for sure.  I would think the light requirements for these would keep them from surviving in a T enclosure though.  I haven't even succeeded with low light plants in enclosures


----------



## user 666 (Apr 22, 2017)

I hadn't thought about that, but you're right.


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Apr 22, 2017)

I'm a big plant person so naturally I tried several different plants in my b smithi enclosure.  The air plants failed, the hypoestes lasted the longest but died, the aloe vera died.

I've seen people suggest pothos and I'm sure there are others, just not sure what.


----------

